# Jpeg problem



## Chocolatefrog (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi, upgrading my phone, wanted to increase the size of my memory card. Put all the jpegs from the old card on a USB stick, fine so far. Moved the jpegs from the USB stick to the new memory card but when I tried to open them the PC said that it couldn't as the PC didn't recognise the file type or it was corrupted. Checked the properties on the transfered file and the un transfered file and they were identical. No idea what is going on. Also the transfer rate was very slow. Any ideas out there?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

First open one from the stick. If that's good then your new phone card might be faulty or possibly they're not all really .jpeg's.


----------



## Chocolatefrog (Feb 7, 2021)

The ones from the stick are fine, the card I'm transferring to is not in yet phone yet. What do you mean by not jpegs? They were all taken on the the old phone which was a samsung as well as the new one. Encountered this problem before with my tablet, transferring from older tablet to new. Never got it sorted.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please describe your method of transfer including commands.


----------



## Chocolatefrog (Feb 7, 2021)

Win 10, grab and drop.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This might seem strange but are all devices either 32 or 64 bit? A mixture can cause this problem.


----------



## Chocolatefrog (Feb 7, 2021)

How do I find that out? Put all the pics on the phone perfectly, transfered to mounted sd card, took a couple of hours and they were all stuffed up or unreadable.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can look up the specs for each. Chances are an old camera with a new computer or vice versa would cause the problem. Any other person reading this might want to know if Android, iPhone and some computer info.


----------



## Chocolatefrog (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm going from Samsung galaxy 5 to Samsung A21s.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Had to really dig deep after finding the processor of each, it appears your old one was 32 bit, new one 64 bit. This possibly has caused the problem as others have encountered it. I wouldn't trust a 3rd party converter. I'd like other comments on this, but consider taking the whole mess into your computer HD or SSD and back out rather than using the USB stick.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi if it was me I would just Not put the pictures on the memory card for new phone just transfer to a hard drive as a backup. Start fresh with pictures on new phone. if You have setup google photos with old phone you can view pictures that where taken from other devices.


----------



## Chocolatefrog (Feb 7, 2021)

Tried doing the onto PC and back out, same result. I can put the pics onto the phone internal memory but that kind of defeats the object. Think I'll leave them on the PC for now until I can figure it out. As I said I had the same problem with transferring from my old Samsung tablet to another so maybe it's a Samsung thing. Thanks for the help. J


----------

